# gourmet popcorn techniques...PLEASE!!!!



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

ok...so this is whats going on...

I own a catering company...so i know LOTS about food and techniques...etc

I have been contacted by a GOURMET POPCORN MANUFACTURING COMPANY to create some new savory flavors. After MUCH research and brainstorming i came up with some flavors for them....

Now i am supposed to find out how to make them come to life....


This savory popcorn i am to figure out how to make is manufactured in large amounts on a daily bases....but may sit on a shelf for up to a week before someone purchases it. 


Does this make sense? HELP!!! I need FOODIE advice!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Contract with a food scientist who has experience with popcorn.


----------

